

The arrival of 4D printing is making 3D printing look passe - leojkent
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/11261/4d-printing-making-things-that-make-themselves/

======
NathanKP
I think the title is quite overoptimistic. 3D printing is starting to take off
because the cost of 3D printing is going down, and making it feasible. 4D
printing is going to be far too expensive for practical application for a long
time, and is therefore far from making 3D printing a thing of the past.

------
joezydeco
Feh. I've got prior art on all of this. We used to scrunch down the wrappers
on drinking straws, put the wrapper on the table, then add a few drops of
water. =)

------
pfraze
I can't wait to print more time for myself.

------
nawitus
Just wait till we get to 5D.

